#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Petroleum Engineering Handbook Second Edition

## theislandboy

4shared.com

See More: Petroleum Engineering Handbook Second Edition

----------


## abdelurgamm

thx dude

ALSO HAVE THESE VOLUMES AT 
*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## Mohamed

> *First Time Release! Exclusively to Egpet.net Members*
> 
> *Big Up to Kelion and the Pig Farm, Brenton Obama, Dood & Burtman* 
> 
> Thanks goes out to bsbsbsbs & theislandboy
> 
> I will upload the other volumes soon
> 
> 
> ...



very thanks Great Effort

----------


## abdelurgamm

if some one has this book: seismic data processing. author: YILMAZ OZDOGAN
thank first

----------


## moncho

Ok, guys. I have found these other two volumes.

Petroleum_Engineering_Handbook_Vol._4.pdf

Petroleum_Engineering_Handbook_Vol._7.pdf

My bad,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## blackdonkey

Thanks Moncho, but filefactory is very slow, can anybody re upload Petroleum_Engineering_Handbook_Vol._4.pdf to faster server such as rapid, thanks.

----------


## zlith

thank you again!!!!

----------


## harishkumargoel

Thanks, It is woderful contribution.

----------


## Athon

Thanks theislandboy, you are the man.

----------


## djfirzen

its asking for a password.... whats the password?

----------


## zhaoweidong

Thanks a lot!

----------


## edson.ortega

Thanks a lot, truly a great work!!!!

----------


## djfirzen

sorry!!!

therz no password!!!


apologies to all for my bad!!!See More: Petroleum Engineering Handbook Second Edition

----------


## dSart

Thanks a lot theislandboy! 
These posts really rock!

----------


## sopolsing

thank you very much.
thank you all.

----------


## mark_oi

thank you very much! its a wonderful contribution to the petroleum fraternity

----------


## kwy1970

thanks a lots!

----------


## damians_nqn

This is a great contribution. Thanks for sharing this books!! Greetings from Neuquen, Argentina...

----------


## Trostis

Hi, guys.

Here is volume 5.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards.

----------


## rodstring

Thanks a lot,

Best Regards,
Rodsting

----------


## cabalen4u

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## oleg1983

thanks

----------


## jisaav

Moncho, thanks for the others

El Chino

----------


## pp28

Thank a lot!!
I'm looking for viscosity vs API grades and I think that i find it!!!

----------


## yazdian.mahdi

thanks for it

See More: Petroleum Engineering Handbook Second Edition

----------


## Piccollo

I would like to thank, because I've looking forward to get a copy of this excellent handbook

I really appreciatte this great effort to publish such a great handbook...

Keep on it Mohamed & TheislandBoy

----------


## aragorn

thanks

----------


## ises

thanks a lot guys i really appreciate it

----------


## simpleperson234

Hi, I am trying to download Vol 4, 5 and 7.
The previous links does not work anymore.

Can someone kind-heartedly upload it somewhere?

Thanks!

----------


## twister552

Hi, I need the volumen 5 and 6. Thank you

----------


## Budiana

thanks

----------


## servidor

alguien el capitulo 5  ja ja

----------


## anzoategui

Considering all link are not valid anymore, for PEH, I suppose google PEH, then anybody can download it forever.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## akinlosotu3

Hello,
I'm new to this forum. Please i'll appreciate anyone with the complete volumes of the petroleum engineering handbook who can share it with me.
Thanks.
Akinlosotu

----------

